

A Newsletter for Rails Tickets - rohitarondekar
http://rohitarondekar.com/articles/rails-tickets-newsletter

======
rohitarondekar
P.S This is in no way an attack on Rails or the wonderful community. I my self
contribute to Rails and have found these problems a hindrance to get more
developers to participate. Hence the idea for starting the newsletter.

Just wanted to clear that up since I didn't get that into the article. :)

